

Chrome 27 is 5 percent faster and includes conversational search - Brajeshwar
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/05/chrome-27-released-today-is-5-percent-faster-and-includes-conversational-search/

======
greenyoda
I found the most interesting part of this to be the description of the
scheduler, which decides in what order to download resources (HTML, CSS,
JavaScript and images) to optimize rendering speed -- and when its network
activity is low, it pre-fetches resources that it thinks it will need later.
It had never occurred to me before that an operating system concept like task
scheduling would be something that would be useful in a browser.

